

Open Screen Project: Adobe, RIM, Google, Nvidia for Flash as runtime environment - eagleal
http://www.openscreenproject.org/about/

======
ahlatimer
I'm not a big fan of Flash. It's great for doing certain things, but it's also
used in places where HTML/CSS + JS would have done just as well. I avoid it
unless there's no other choice.

------
andybak
The website failed the 'Skim the front page and try and figure out what it's
for' test.

Anyone care to summarize the tedious waffle?

------
vdm
tl;dr

How is this not Adobe saying "Just use Flash, Trust Me"? What exactly is now
open that wasn't before?

~~~
samlittlewood
I did notice that amongst others, the SWF and RTMP format specs. are now
freely available. IIRC, the SWF spec. used to be behind an agreement that
limited you to using it to produce content for Adobe's player, rather that
writing your own player. I'm not sure when that changed.

I guess this is partly a move against Apple, and also $10M of investment
injected into new flash apps.

~~~
uuilly
Yeah, I see this as a fairly transparent move against both Apple and MS.

------
kunthar
this is stinks...

